# Spinifex/Mitchell hopping mice....... rodent of marsupial???



## KaaTom (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys think a Hopping mouse is classed as????


----------



## mark83 (Apr 1, 2009)

food


----------



## Adsell (Apr 1, 2009)

Placental mammal
Ads


----------



## Tiliqua (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think this is worthy of a poll. It's a fact- Spinifex hopping mice are rodents, placental mammals.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 1, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> I don't think this is worthy of a poll. It's a fact- Spinifex hopping mice are rodents, placental mammals.


 
Regardless of whether you think it is worthy of a poll or not is neither here nor there, I was totally unaware that they were marsupials until today (never really thought of it til now) and just wanted to know what other people thought they were.


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 1, 2009)

They are a rodent. They belong to that Order.


----------



## krusty (Apr 1, 2009)

they are just very exspensive snake food,jmo....lol


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 1, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> They are a rodent. They belong to that Order.


 
I called the EPA today to find out why we cannot have them in QLD and it is because we are not allowed to own marsupials. Correct me if Im wrong, but a marsupial is an animal that carries its young in a pouch, right? So if this is so then a Hopping mouse must carry its young in a pouch (which I know is not true) or there is some other reason as to why we cannot own them up here.


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 1, 2009)

I would assume that whoever you spoke to at the EPA was thinking they belong to the Order Dasyuridae, which contains "marsupial mice" like the Dunnart. However a quick check of the teeth will show you otherwise. Also, some rodents have a throat pouch, which isn't the same as the pouch a marsupial has.

If your really keen on having one as a pet then I would ring the EPA again and point out the difference. There is most likely other reasons you can not keep them, but if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 1, 2009)

Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum: Chordata
Class: Mammalia
Subclass: Eutheria
Order: Rodentia
Family: Muridae
Genus: Notomys


----------



## cris (Apr 2, 2009)

Its illegal to keep any native mamals in Qld unless you have a special permit, like zoos and wildife demonstrators have.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Mammals v Marsupials in QLD.*

I believe "chris" got it right [as far as the EPA is concerned] its a native mammal so there-fore a no no in QLD.....bummer dude....solar 17 [Baden]


----------

